# A versatile and precise miter sled



## StevenWoodward (Aug 14, 2020)

My old sleds did not fit on new table saw, so I gave my old sleds to the guy who bought the old saw, and set out to make new sleds. Did some research on best practices in table saw sled construction, and found some great ideas that were new to me, and also came up with some ideas of my own. But I did not find an instruction that pulled together all the great ideas. Therefore made this video showing how to make a versatile and precise miter sled. 




Some ideas incorporated in this design are:

1. Used a single UHMW runner. Found this to be just as good as the two runner sleds that I have always made. An advantage of a single runner is that changes in humidity that affect the dimension of the base will not cause the runners to bind in slots. A single runner does require a snug fit in the mitre slot. 

2. Make a perfect right angle triangle of MDF, to be glued to the base, and then use that as a guide to set the fences perfectly. Orient the MDF triangle for perfect 45 degree cuts using a new method shown in the video.

3. Threaded inserts in the miter fences, allow auxiliary fences to be bolted on. Long auxiliary fences for long pieces, and special auxiliary fences for making precise picture frames without measuring.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is some good information.


----------



## AJ. (Feb 22, 2012)

I like it!
I really enjoyed that video.
Thanks for taking the time to create it.
I also subscribed to your channel.

Do you have a link to where you bought the UHMW (Ultra High Molecular Weight) plastic board? 
Your idea of cutting your own runners is quite good.

Thank you for creating this!


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Amazon has it. You can find it there in pre-cut 3/4 x 3/8 strips, ready to use for table saw sleds, jigs, etc. You can also find in various sheets that you can cut yourself. Search for "UHMW" and you'll see various choices.

I go to a place called Industrial Plastics. They have anything and everything plastic. I am a walk-in customer, but they ship anywhere in the US. Everyone there is very helpful, but Carlos Patino deserves a special mention.
https://iplasticsupply.com

If you don't like them, perhaps there is a similar plastics supplier near you.

Rockler and Woodcraft sell UHMW in 24 inch and 48 inch "boards" respectively, at somewhat higher prices.


----------



## Zeus_cat (May 1, 2020)

I used an old plastic cutting board for the runners on my sled.


----------

